# On Leave, and put on leave!?



## Kid_X (2 Aug 2006)

Hi, I'm still on my initial LWOP, having been enrolled on the 3rd of June, my COS date isn't until the 25th of August.  This past week, I got a little sick and was admitted to the Espanola General Hospital over the weekend. I left there (against doctor's orders) and came back to Ottawa to go to the military hospital (I had to get back to town, personal reasons).  The doctor at the hospital here felt no need to admit me as I'm now feeling fine, but because of complications, I've been put on Sick Leave for 2 weeks.  I'm already on leave, is the sick leave something the doctor is obligated to put me on?  Will this be beneficial for me, or have a negative impact (on my career, time served, leave time used)?  Has anyone else had this happen to them?


----------



## rmacqueen (2 Aug 2006)

Your best bet is to contact the recruiting centre and explain the situation to them.  Theoretically, when you are put on sick leave you are taken off LWOP for that period and paid accordingly but since you have not actually started your career it becomes a little more muddy.

It should not have any impact on your career other than, depending on how they decide to handle it, the possibility that it may move your actual incentive date up a couple of weeks(if they take you off LWOP for the 2 week period).  Sick leave does not go against your annual leave and is not actually recorded anywhere that has career implications so don't worry.  Worse comes to worse, you have created an interesting paper challenge for the clerks at recruiting.


----------



## Kid_X (3 Aug 2006)

Ok, Thank you  ;D


----------



## AD (1 Oct 2006)

Usually, how far in advance must you request leave in order to obtain it?


----------



## Franko (1 Oct 2006)

Depends on the situation.

Normally 14 days prior for annual to be processed. 

If it's only for a weekend, 5 days prior.

Now if there is a priority for the leave IE: father died and you have to get home ASAP....a few hours.


My 0.02 donkey dollars worth

Regards


----------



## AD (1 Oct 2006)

Then I think I have a bit of a problem. This weekend my parents surpirsed me with plane tickets home to see them for Thanksgiving. My flight is this Thursday. Will I not be able to go home??


----------



## George Wallace (1 Oct 2006)

Allie said:
			
		

> Then I think I have a bit of a problem. This weekend my parents surpirsed me with plane tickets home to see them for Thanksgiving. My flight is this Thursday. Will I not be able to go home??



Why would your parents ever think to give you a plane ticket for a Thursday flight?  I take it they think of the CF as some form of Private Military School in which you have all the liberties in the world to pack up and leave as you see fit.  I think you may have to give them a call and set them straight.


----------



## AD (1 Oct 2006)

Even if my parents had bought the tickets earlier, I would still not have enough time to request leave. I was never informed of my ULO briefing, and I only just cleared in, and found out about the leave proceedures this week. So is that a definate no on the going home situation??


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Oct 2006)

Standard answer: "Ask your chain of command."

Your superior may be able to come up with a solution that works.  But he/she can't do that if they don't know there's a problem.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Oct 2006)

Before we go any further........where are you?


----------



## AD (1 Oct 2006)

I'm at the University of Guelph


----------



## George Wallace (1 Oct 2006)

That makes a big difference.  You should notify your ULO right away, and I am sure that there will be no problem.  You are in a completely different situation than most.  Just remember to keep your ULO informed at all times.


----------



## AD (1 Oct 2006)

I am very new to everything right now. I'm basically learning as I go, and thanks to someone here on army.ca I was able to get a hold of the SEM handbook. That was so helpful. I'll be calling my ULO first thing tomorrow morning. I really hope everything works out. Could you explain to me how my situation is different than most?


----------



## George Wallace (1 Oct 2006)

You are at a Civie U and have a lot more Freedoms than those in structured DND Courses and RMC.  You can basically do as you like until you are sent off on a formal Military Course in the summer, or OJT on a Base.


----------



## AD (1 Oct 2006)

That's very good to know. I was definately freaking out. I'm going to kill my parents when I get home.
Thank you for all your help and information, it's appreciated more than you know! I'm still rather nervous about the whole situation however. I'm hoping it will all work out...


----------

